# Chick peas.



## BigBob (Jan 15, 2016)

My Wife and Daughter gave up meat a few months ago. So I have not been getting enough protein. I have found quite a few recipes with chick peas. I'm still eating meat just not as much. And I find chick peas to be very agreeable with my digestive system. Do any of you use them regularly? My Greek salad today for lunch:


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 15, 2016)

Chick peas are delicious. My wife doesn't eat much meat so I take a hit on it sometimes as well. And chick peas are a big staple for her for protein.


----------



## Sully (Jan 15, 2016)

I love chick peas. That salad looks fantastic. Post a recipe if u don't mind. 

Hummus is one of my favorite snacks. I make it really heavy with garlic and roasted red peppers. Sometimes I'll add paprika, red pepper flakes and about 50% more olive oil to it to thin it out and use it like a sauce on grilled chicken. 

And if you dry the chick peas out really well and throw them in a hot pan with a little bit of oil they get a little crispy on the outside. It adds a bit of a roasted flavor to them.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 15, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> I love chick peas. That salad looks fantastic. Post a recipe if u don't mind.
> 
> Hummus is one of my favorite snacks. I make it really heavy with garlic and roasted red peppers. Sometimes I'll add paprika, red pepper flakes and about 50% more olive oil to it to thin it out and use it like a sauce on grilled chicken.
> 
> And if you dry the chick peas out really well and throw them in a hot pan with a little bit of oil they get a little crispy on the outside. It adds a bit of a roasted flavor to them.


Sully, I saw it in a photo. I just 're created it from memory. It's 1 can garbanzo beans. 1 small red onion. Cucumber. Olives(any kind) tomato and feta cheese. I top it with just a little Greek salad dressing. It really filled me up. Its a lot of fiber so it cleans you out too. Lately I've noticed that high fiber foods make my bloated feeling dissipate. I'm definitely going to continue with this.
I've got a great Channa Masala recipe I have done. I'll post it.


----------



## Sully (Jan 16, 2016)

Made a big batch of this last night. Good stuff. Quick, easy, and for about $8 I've got more than a weeks worth of sides. Good one Bob. I threw some extra Greek seasoning on it, and used a mix of Kalamata olives and green olives stuffed with garlic cloves. I'm gonna have to go to Sam's and get some of the lamb chops they have on sale. That's gonna go good together.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 17, 2016)

I just had this. No lettuce though. And I threw in a chicken breast. 

Holy shit man, this shit is on point!!! Loved it. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm not real sure I have ever even eaten them before.
Just marked them on my grocery list.


----------



## Sully (Jan 18, 2016)

Ashop, depending on the selection in your grocery store, they might be listed as chick peas or garbanzo beans. Same thing, though.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Feb 1, 2016)

should be called gas peas or fart beans lol


----------



## custom creation (Feb 1, 2016)

I think I'll make a batch myself! It looks delicious!


Bear


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 1, 2016)

These are delicious and make great snacks


----------



## BigBob (Feb 1, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> These are delicious and make great snacks


Yum. Im going to do this for super bowl Sunday. I tried a salt and vinegar version which was good.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 2, 2016)

Curious what "dressing and seasoning mix, divided" means"?

I don't wanna mess his up so I thought id ask. 

Thanks


----------



## thebrick (Feb 2, 2016)

That looks yummy BigBob. I made one similar to that years ago that also added bulgar wheat in it. Now I'm in the mood to make it again. Very healthy.


----------



## Sully (Feb 2, 2016)

101st Ranger said:


> Curious what "dressing and seasoning mix, divided" means"?
> 
> I don't wanna mess his up so I thought id ask.
> 
> Thanks



That line is a continuation of the line above it.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 2, 2016)

So, in other words it's completely irrelevant to the recipe correct lol?

I'm a dumbass some days


----------



## Sully (Feb 2, 2016)

Not irrelevant. It's saying to divide the packet of ranch mix in half so u have to roll the chickpeas into, and some more to sprinkle on top. Didn't ur mom ever teach u to read a recipe?


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 2, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Not irrelevant. It's saying to divide the packet of ranch mix in half so u have to roll the chickpeas into, and some more to sprinkle on top. Didn't ur mom ever teach u to read a recipe?



Bingo! Now that shit makes sense. Thanks brother!

Negative on the mom/recipe education.


----------

